# Uber instant pay not working !?



## MsLaUber

Been trying to use instant pay since 7:30 am (pt) and it's now3:18 pm I still can't get my money .....is anyone else having this issue ?


----------



## thatUberGirl

Today I tried cashing out and it lets me confirm to transfer my money but then when I refresh the page it doesn't go through and the money is still on my uber account and doesn't even show that a transfer happened.


----------



## MsLaUber

thatUberGirl said:


> Today I tried cashing out and it lets me confirm to transfer my money but then when I refresh the page it doesn't go through and the money is still on my uber account and doesn't even show that a transfer happened.


Do you have a lot of pending transactions ? I looked at my account and I have like 15 maybe that has something to do with it which is dumb ....idk I'm just trying to figure this shit out ....emailed uber " that's a Go bank issue " call go bank " that's and uber issue " so frustrating


----------



## thatUberGirl

I usually only transfer once per day. And it normally transfers instantly but last Friday my transaction from that day took 3 hours to post to my gobank. And I tried cashing out my earnings from today and it doesn't even go pending or anything. When I click confirm transfer it gives me the confirmation pop up window as if it went through. But then when I go back to my instant pay tab it show my money still there and nothing even pending as if I never even transferred it. I'm hoping it's just my phone acting up so when I get home I'm going to try from my laptop.


----------



## thatUberGirl

MsLaUber said:


> Do you have a lot of pending transactions ? I looked at my account and I have like 15 maybe that has something to do with it which is dumb ....idk I'm just trying to figure this shit out ....emailed uber " that's a Go bank issue " call go bank " that's and uber issue " so frustrating


And I have 0 pending transactions right now.


----------



## MsLaUber

thatUberGirl said:


> I usually only transfer once per day. And it normally transfers instantly but last Friday my transaction from that day took 3 hours to post to my gobank. And I tried cashing out my earnings from today and it doesn't even go pending or anything. When I click confirm transfer it gives me the confirmation pop up window as if it went through. But then when I go back to my instant pay tab it show my money still there and nothing even pending as if I never even transferred it. I'm hoping it's just my phone acting up so when I get home I'm going to try from my laptop.


That's exactly what's happening to me .....i was going to try from my laptop but just found its broken yay lol let me know if it works from your laptop


----------



## MsLaUber

thatUberGirl said:


> And I have 0 pending transactions right now.


Hmmm did you get a cleaning fee ?i did Friday night I'm starting to think that has something to do with idk I've never had a problem transferring cash


----------



## thatUberGirl

Nope no cleaning fee.


----------



## thatUberGirl

MsLaUber said:


> That's exactly what's happening to me .....i was going to try from my laptop but just found its broken yay lol let me know if it works from your laptop


It didn't work from my laptop either. Getting really annoyed


----------



## MsLaUber

I don't think we'll be seeing our money until Wednesday


----------



## jkon

I will not be happy about that 1st all


----------



## thatUberGirl

If they don't resolve it by tonight then we won't be seeing it until wed unfortunately


----------



## Jacquelineboone

Glad to know I'm not alone. I can't even work because Imma need gas sooner or later. I emailed uber support and they said it should've been fixed this morning Sunday July 10th. But still nothing.


----------



## MsLaUber

Jacquelineboone said:


> Glad to know I'm not alone. I can't even work because Imma need gas sooner or later. I emailed uber support and they said it should've been fixed this morning Sunday July 10th. But still nothing.


I knew we weren't the only 3 people with this problem


----------



## Jacquelineboone

Very pissed about it too!!! At first I was getting the run around saying it was a Go Bank problem. But go bank said no no no lol


----------



## BSomebody_

I sent uber an email asking what was up with the instant pay another time this morning. Here's the response I got:

"_We are aware of a technical issue going on right now with InstantPay where the button does not execute the transfer when pressed. Our Engineering Team is aware of and is actively working to resolve as quickly as possible, and you should be able to cash out tomorrow_."

The crazy part is I got the exact same email Thursday evening when I contacted support the first time. I thought it might have had to do with a transaction I did on my card. I bought gas for $25 and it still hasn't come out. Now I know it won't come out until there's money for it to come from. Then I thought it had to something to do with the cleaning fee I received Saturday morning, only it had been acting up since days before then. If I have to wait until Wednesday to get my money I'll be screaming through emails about how I can't buy gas. Maybe they're running low on money to advance us drivers. I seriously doubt it. at least I know it's not just my account


----------



## MsLaUber

Yeah uber said the same thing to me ....its not an advance it our money so I wonder what the real issue is .....you think all the genius at uber would have this algorithm down any luck anybody ??? Nada here ......they spoiled us with instant pay now they got us trippin lol spending money all week and now this all I can do is laugh


----------



## Jacquelineboone

I got the same response smh. I already emailed them that thanks to this mishap I won't be able to earn money for them because I don't have gas lol


----------



## thatUberGirl

If anyone has any update getting their money can you please post it here. I want my money and I want it now


----------



## Jacquelineboone

Lol thatUberGirl


----------



## MsLaUber

I least have a gas card thank god


----------



## MsLaUber

We have up until 4 am right ?


----------



## (bonkers)

Can confirm the same issue here in Atlanta. Thursday's cashout remained in "pending" limbo until Friday (a sign of things to come) and now Friday's is still held up here on Sunday night with this new problem. I've gone back and forth with GoBank and Uber, each blaming each other, until I finally got a relevant response from Uber, the same "technical issue" email. (This after having to call out one of their tech support people for simply copy-pasting a section of their general help page and passing this off as an actual reply, which was not at all relevant to the situation and not helpful in the least.)


----------



## thatUberGirl

we have until 12 because cashing out is unavailable from 12am to 4am on mondays


----------



## MsLaUber

Grrrrrr


----------



## thatUberGirl

About to start my day. If I can't cash out today's earnings uber is going to get a very nasty email from me.


----------



## thatUberGirl

I texted a friend of mine that works for the corporate side of uber NY/NJ. Hopefully she has an answer for us of when it will be fixed aside from the bs customer service emails. Will let everyone know once I get an answer..


----------



## Jacquelineboone

Email I just received:

Hi 
Jacqueline,

Thanks for reaching out! Happy to help.

Upon checking, it looks like the issue with instant pay is being fixed and we are working to get this resolved as soon as we can. The Instant Pay issue is affecting a number of partners and we are doing our best to bring back the instant pay immediately.

Again, sorry for the inconvenience with this. Let me know if you need help with anything else.

Thanks and have a nice day!

All the best,


----------



## thatUberGirl

Jacquelineboone said:


> Email I just received:
> 
> Hi
> Jacqueline,
> 
> Thanks for reaching out! Happy to help.
> 
> Upon checking, it looks like the issue with instant pay is being fixed and we are working to get this resolved as soon as we can. The Instant Pay issue is affecting a number of partners and we are doing our best to bring back the instant pay immediately.
> 
> Again, sorry for the inconvenience with this. Let me know if you need help with anything else.
> 
> Thanks and have a nice day!
> 
> All the best,


Just got the exact same email.


----------



## Jacquelineboone

Complete BS! I knew this would happen I had a problem with go bank on Independence Day where they were receiving the money but my balance wasn't changing! I'm over the shenanigans


----------



## thatUberGirl

This really sucks.


----------



## thatUberGirl

ITS WORKING GUYS!!


----------



## MsLaUber

But I would have to actually go work if I want any money now lol thanks uber they should give us access


----------



## Laronda

Anyone surprised a uber product dsnt work? Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice......


----------



## iceman27

I feel bad for you guys..... dailypay has never once did this smh


----------



## MsLaUber

I'm actually satisfied with it , this just sucked & I have not spent money I otherwise would have lol


----------



## Jacquelineboone

So ubers end is working but my balance on go bank isn't changing again . Absolutely horrible!! It's showing the transfer but the balance is like stuck. Smh


----------



## MsLaUber

Something is really ****ed up with the system can't even look at anything on partners site


----------



## UberIsAScam

Wow, look at how many people can't even wait a full week until payday!

Instant Pay - Further proof that Fuber goes after poor people to get them on the road, thus destroying their vehicle in the process. 

I'm so glad I realized I was being played.


----------



## LordDuncan

Keeps telling me my name is wrong when just trying to sign up my debt card.


----------



## UberedRI

My question is why won't uber let me use instant pay if my car is financed? To me, that's the dumbest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## MsLaUber

UberedRI said:


> My question is why won't uber let me use instant pay if my car is financed? To me, that's the dumbest thing I've ever heard.


Well if it's financed through uber it makes sense they want be sure you have the money to pay them right ?


----------



## UberedRI

Not through uber


----------



## MsLaUber

Not connected to uber at all ? ......& you're in Rhode Island ? Maybe it's just there they have certain laws or something idk ....but if it's not through uber yeah that doesn't make any sense but the plus side you still get paid weekly


----------



## MsLaUber

I think a majority of people's cars are financed does seem odd....don't be afraid to ask more questions just be polite.


----------



## UberedRI

My car is financed through a separate finance company. I would never finance through uber.


----------



## steveK2016

UberedRI said:


> My car is financed through a separate finance company. I would never finance through uber.


My car is financed and I just used Instant Pay no problem no longer than 45 minutes ago...


----------



## Cakvin

MsLaUber said:


> Been trying to use instant pay since 7:30 am (pt) and it's now3:18 pm I still can't get my money .....is anyone else having this issue ?


Hi I been trying since yesterday couldn't even drive because I needed gas n they either don't answer emails or give me run around


----------



## MsLaUber

Cakvin said:


> Hi I been trying since yesterday couldn't even drive because I needed gas n they either don't answer emails or give me run around


Last time this happened (July) it took a couple days I believe , sorry , ever since that experience I always keep a little extra cash ...good luck


----------



## GingersDoItBetter

MsLaUber said:


> Last time this happened (July) it took a couple days I believe , sorry , ever since that experience I always keep a little extra cash ...good luck


My Instant Pay hasn't worked for over a month. I emailed Uber and they assured me it is working and sent me directions of how to use it as though I'm 5 and don't understand how the app works. I emailed back to explain its not user error, the feature is not availabile. Then, I got a reply telling me I can only get paid weekly. I emailed again and was told it should be working fine and they argued when I said it isn't. Point is ... Uber doesn't even know if it's working for you so they are going to have a challenge fixing it. This company is ridiculous.


----------



## MsLaUber

GingersDoItBetter said:


> My Instant Pay hasn't worked for over a month. I emailed Uber and they assured me it is working and sent me directions of how to use it as though I'm 5 and don't understand how the app works. I emailed back to explain its not user error, the feature is not availabile. Then, I got a reply telling me I can only get paid weekly. I emailed again and was told it should be working fine and they argued when I said it isn't. Point is ... Uber doesn't even know if it's working for you so they are going to have a challenge fixing it. This company is ridiculous.


Sorry to hear that they send out a lot of generic emails since they're dealing with millions of drivers .....have you tried doing it from your computer and not the app ??


----------



## MsLaUber

And did U link to a personal debit card or ubers debit card ? That could be another issue I just thought of .....they may want ppl to only use their cards


----------



## NCRBILL

I had the same problem last week. It was deposited within 48 hours. Not sure the problem but if you need the money you are out of luck


----------



## Olen

thatUberGirl said:


> I usually only transfer once per day. And it normally transfers instantly but last Friday my transaction from that day took 3 hours to post to my gobank. And I tried cashing out my earnings from today and it doesn't even go pending or anything. When I click confirm transfer it gives me the confirmation pop up window as if it went through. But then when I go back to my instant pay tab it show my money still there and nothing even pending as if I never even transferred it. I'm hoping it's just my phone acting up so when I get home I'm going to try from my laptop.


Hey  
Ive been using instant pay for over 3 months now and my debit card expired and I got a new 
So I updated my new card and now I can't use instant pay Uber says that I'll be receiving my weekly pay instead? 
Why ? Can anyone help me out with this.
It's the same bank same debit card just a new debit card number.

Does it take time to update or something ?


----------



## Ant-man1222

Olen said:


> Hey
> Ive been using instant pay for over 3 months now and my debit card expired and I got a new
> So I updated my new card and now I can't use instant pay Uber says that I'll be receiving my weekly pay instead?
> Why ? Can anyone help me out with this.
> It's the same bank same debit card just a new debit card number.
> 
> Does it take time to update or something ?


That's most likely just the 72 hour hold, that's standard when you add a card to instant pay (since your debit card numbers changed it's probably being treated as a whole new card) . I just changed mine from a GreenDot card I have to a GoBank card I also already had (before Uber) and it warned me when I did it that I wouldn't be able to use instant pay for 72 hours after adding the new card. In my case I'm just hoping the money actually goes to my GoBank account instantly. The GreenDot card I was using before took 2 days to receive instant pay money, even though GreenDot also owns GoBank.

The GoBank card I have just happened to have been purchased months before I started, it's not an Uber branded one, but I'm hoping given that it's the same company it will still work the same as the Uber GoBank card and I'll get my money instantly. Anyway, best of luck to you, hope it works out.


----------



## Greenghost2212

UberIsAScam said:


> Wow, look at how many people can't even wait a full week until payday!
> 
> Instant Pay - Further proof that Fuber goes after poor people to get them on the road, thus destroying their vehicle in the process.
> 
> I'm so glad I realized I was being played.


Like I said before. Who would wanna wait till payday regardless of how much u got? I'll rather take getting paid everyday.


----------

